# Clickers?



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not an expert by any means but I haven't found the need to always use the clicker. I did get a few of them so I can leave them in different places. I think it just enhances training by letting your dog know exactly when he did the right thing, really the same as saying "good boy", just more succinct. I think the hard part is getting the timing right! There've been a few times when I've jumped the gun and clicked too soon. 

With Raleigh, it really seems to get his attention. You could just start with simple things like "sit". I've found it particularly helpful teaching "leave it" because I can click right when he makes the decision and it's hard to get to him with a treat at that point, especially when he's across the room.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness, a subject near and dear to my heart! 

Clicker training is wonderful. In its purest form, it is a paradigm shift from "traditional" dog training and takes dog and owner to a place where the human might have to be a little more creative and patient, but in which learning takes place on the dog's part with pure enthusiasm and joy--no collar jerks, no electric shocks, no yelling. It's a better place.

Required reading is the seminal work on reinforcement, _Don't Shoot the Dog_ by Karen Pryor. This book will start the shift in your head. It isn't about dog training per se but about the principles behind clicker training. To complete the paradigm shift in your head and keep you from going back to using aversives, Jean Donaldson's _The Culture Clash_ is another must-read.

There are many, many books about using clicker training: _Click for Joy, Quick Clicks, Click 'n Connect,_ to mention only a few. There are clicker training books about specific disciplines, like _Click & Play Agility_ and _Clicker Training for Obedience._ Videos--my goodness, just google "Clicker training videos" and see what you get! In fact, Karen Pryor's more recent book, _Reaching the Animal Mind,_ is "illustrated" with multiple videos. Susan Garrett is a fine animal trainer using totally positive methods, and she has videos on her site, as well as a "Puppy Peaks" program (you have to pay for) that takes you through the entire first part of your pup's life (she focuses on Agility training, but has a ton of good info for creating livable dogs in general, too).

No, you will not be forever tied to the clicker. It is a teaching aid that helps the dog learn quickly and can fine-tune response. The good thing about clicking is that even if you're a little too late or too early with the click, it's not that big a deal; you can refine your response next time. Compare this to being too soon or too late with a collar pop or other aversive--ouch! A confused and unhappy dog whose love of learning has been diminished by having pain inflicted upon him by his very own human. Disheartening.

So, in short, *definitely* research further and explore the world of clicker training! You'll never regret it!

--Q


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Quossum did a great job. Clickers are fantastic. They can mark a moment in time/behavior so much better than your voice (good boy, yet, etc...). Remember to be patient and try not to lure if you can help it. 

Susan Garrett uses a clicker for shaping some tricks and behaviors, but does not use a clicker a lot. 

Karen Pryor is simply wonderful. I would highly recommend her books. 

Quossum - are you in Puppy Peaks? I love SG's online courses. I did both Recallers and am in Puppy Peaks also. Love it!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm debating joining Puppy Peaks at this time, though I'm intrigued. I don't have a puppy right now and probably won't for another year or so, and I'm afraid I'll forget! But I really like Susan's emphasis on living in "Yes-land" and avoiding aversives but instead building value for the handler and the desired activities. 

I *love* clicker-training; with each dog I train I learn more and drop another and another vestige of the "old ways" of collar pops and ear pinches. Funny how *not* hurting one's dog turns out to be such a better way to train! 

--Q


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Just found "Don't shoot the dog" in the local library. Signing off the net now to go and read....


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Quossum said:


> I'm debating joining Puppy Peaks at this time, though I'm intrigued. I don't have a puppy right now and probably won't for another year or so, and I'm afraid I'll forget! But I really like Susan's emphasis on living in "Yes-land" and avoiding aversives but instead building value for the handler and the desired activities.
> 
> I *love* clicker-training; with each dog I train I learn more and drop another and another vestige of the "old ways" of collar pops and ear pinches. Funny how *not* hurting one's dog turns out to be such a better way to train!
> 
> --Q


Don't let not having a puppy stop you!! I don't have a puppy and won't for another four years or so, but I am getting TONS of ideas for my next puppy. Take lots of notes :lol: There is a lot of things that you can do with your adult dog too. We are only on week one and there are a couple things already that I want to work on with Vinnie. 

"Do Land" is the best!! :biggrin:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Quossum said:


> I *love* clicker-training; with each dog I train I learn more and drop another and another vestige of the "old ways" of collar pops and ear pinches. Funny how *not* hurting one's dog turns out to be such a better way to train!
> 
> --Q


Hear, hear! Years ago, I pulled my Golden out of field trial training when the trainer told me we'd go no further without teaching a forced retrieve with ear pinches. Just could not do it. 

I also LOVE clicker training; Vasco loves to see the clicker come out and can barely contain himself, starts throwing all sorts of behaviours before I can even start. 

I keep clickers all over the place.

Katie, the clicker just serves as a really clear, really precise signal to the dog that what he just did was what earned him a treat. I use "Yes!!" when I don't have a clicker on me. The clicker is unbeatable for teaching something through approximations. It always predicts a treat.


----------

